
Ask HN: Who wants to share their Black Friday deal with 50,000 startup founders? - foundersgrid
I update a daily newsletter curating the best startup and tech news at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;FoundersGrid.com<p>On Friday I&#x27;m going to publish great Black Friday deals around tech, business and design tools my audience would benefit from knowing about.<p>If you work at a startup who is offering discounts for black Friday, please email me the details at chris[at]foundersgrid.com or simply add the details&#x2F;URL below.
======
huwshimi
We're going to be doing 50% off all plans on Friday for
[https://flockmetrics.com/](https://flockmetrics.com/) using the code
FRIDAY16.

